# Cannot save in Word



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

I am unable to save a file to my desktop in Microsoft Word 2002. I am presented with this message :A file error has occurred. Try one or more of the following:  Check the disk drive to make sure the disk is properly inserted.  Check the disk or the disk drive to make sure there is not a hardware problem.  Check the network connections. 

How can this be since I am trying to save to my desktop? I tried searching the internet and none of those solutions seem to present any help.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Can you save from other programs to your desktop?


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, in fact I can save in Word it is just when I hit save in .html or .htm mode.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Can you save other documents as an .html or is it just one file?


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

No, it is all documents using microsoft word.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hmmmm ... I'm stumped. You can try searching for and deleting the normal.dot file. It will be recreated the next time you open Word. That can sometimes clear out general errors with Word.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

WendyM said:


> You can try searching for and deleting the normal.dot file.


aggreance....betcha that solves it, too.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

I like it when people are in agreeance.  It's worth a shot anyway, right?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ya sure, you betcha.  

be surprised, to be honest, if that didn't work. What an odd problem, though, beahare. You get the prize for the day!

you know. That may not be that bad an idea for this forum, the OddProb of the Day Award....hmmmmm


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

They're going to kick you out of Texas if you don't get your accent straight! You might as well have said "Ayuh!"

Sorry beahare, we're getting a little sidetracked.  Let us know if that worked.


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

I deleted all the Normal.dot files and again I tried to save and received the error. It isn't like I am trying to save to a disk, it is my desktop. I have tried to save everywhere including a cd and a floppy disk and they still don't save. This is so disgusting.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

how many normal.dot files did it find? should've been only one......


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

regardless, it's still not working; I've got some studying to do tonight, but will do some looking and post back later or tomorrow....should be an easy fix, as it's defnitely unique enough.

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just to verify:

1. you can save other files from word on to your desktop, such as html.
2. you can save .doc files elsewhere in your system from word, just not to your desktop
3. you can save other files from other apps to your desktop.

If you can do 1, then you should be able to do 2, as that shows the path is accurate. If you can do neither, than the path is off. If you can do 2, then that shows that word can save in .doc and it's not the apps fault. And if you can do 3, that means that the desktop is not locked or otherwise out of access. What is the error that you are getting? And have you checked the event log for occurences of anything?

v


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Could've been more than one instance of normal.dot if it appeared in different profiles, or shortcuts to it, etc. Deleting all of them is fine. I think the situation is this:

beahare cannot save ANY files as html from Word to the desktop, but CAN save files as .doc from Word to the desktop. I'm not sure whether files can be saved as html from Word to locations other than the desktop - beahare, can you clarify? Files CAN be saved from other programs to the desktop. The exact error is:

"A file error has occurred. Try one or more of the following:  Check the disk drive to make sure the disk is properly inserted.  Check the disk or the disk drive to make sure there is not a hardware problem.  Check the network connections."

I've found lots of info on that error (and I think beahare has, as well) but nothing that seemed to be relevant, especially not for Word 2002. Valis, it's all yours!


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for elucidating... However, the situation is this: I cannot save ANY .htm or .html files on the desktop, and now I cannot save any files from Word on to my desktop. In truth, every other program on my computer has read/write access to all folders of my PC and I can use any other program. However, I have created an entire website in notepad and I am trying to do only ONE page of this website in Word and what do you know? It doesn't work. Now I discover after 2 hours of typing a paper that Word will not save .doc files or any other type of file for that matter. One more thing, I cannot save in Word anywhere!!! Not just on the desktop. Everywhere receives the same error.
The above posting was correct, the error is as follows: "A file error has occurred. Try one or more of the following: &#8226; Check the disk drive to make sure the disk is properly inserted. &#8226; Check the disk or the disk drive to make sure there is not a hardware problem. &#8226; Check the network connections."

I consider myself knowledgeable on the computer, but this throws me into a headspin!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

What happens if you try to save from another program (like Excel)? Does that still work?


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, but it is only Word.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

okay, again search for normal.doc, make sure that you are searching hidden folders and system files, and delete every instance of that you find. Make sure word is closed, and then post back the results. Obviously it's something in word that is corrupt.


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok, search found 3 files and I deleted them all. The problem still occurs. I reinstalled Word after uninstalling it and the problem continues!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

okay, can you save the .txt to you desktop from notepad? Also what app did you use to create the html document? Does that app save to your desktop?

And just to clarify something, you cannot save, with word, anything to your desktop, correct?

v


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, I can save a text from notepad. I used MSWORD to create the html document. Anything can save to my desktop, except word. Nothing saves from Word to my desktop, or any other part of my PC for that matter.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and what is the error message that you get? Have you checked the event logs?

start > run > eventvwr.msc, and check under applications or system, anything that has an exclamation point, copy and paste it in here please.

Thanks,

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

for a work around, try this:

Open MY COMPUTER, double-click your Hard Drive, then right-click and select New > Folder. Rename the folder to "webpage", or something similar (you get the idea), then right-click on the new folder and select Send To > desktop (create shortcut). When you wish to save a drawing, then select the "webpage" folder as the target on the Desktop.

If it's reporting back that there's an error, it will also dump more info in the event logs, and that could help decipher what the heck is going on.

v


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

There are no errors related to Microsoft Word in the event logs.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

hmmm.... When you are trying to save it to the desktop, are you choosing file > save as, then navigating to the desktop, or clicking the shortcut icon on the left? Have you tried both? 

so now we have:

1. Cannot save any file anywhere, from word.
2. There are no error logs in the event viewer
3. This is the only app giving you issues, as others allow you to save anywhere you desire.

I'm assuming you installed word with the rest of office. Do you still have the disk? I'm thinking a reinstall may be the only fix, but don't do it quite yet.

v


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Believe me, I have tried everything. I have told you everything, we don't seem to be getting anywhere with this. I am not about to reinstall my PC over some silly little thing. I don't know what to do... What could possibly be causing this problem? i mean it worked last month for something I was doing and now it stopped. I added no new hardware or software. I don't know what is causing this.


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think this is of any importance but I found these error logs:
The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer DEVLIN that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{4D905F60-451E-40A0-B4. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at....

I also receive this message with it, in the error logs:
File replacement was attempted on the protected system file c:\windows\system32\opengl32.dll. This file was restored to the original version to maintain system stability. The file version of the bad file is 5.1.2600.2180, the version of the system file is 5.1.2600.2180.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just a shot in the dark, but try to save a file in Word from windows safe mode to see if another program may be effecting Word. You might try *Detect and Repair*. Open Word and from* Help* menu, select *Detect and Repair*. You will need your Office CD.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

good call, augie, that was my next step, the detect and repair part. Wasn't planning on trying to save it in safe mode, but we'll see.

beahare, I was talkinga bout reinstalling the app, word, not your entire pc, so no worries. I will research that error code and post back shortly.

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

are you running on a network?


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

As a matter of fact yes but I am saving on my Local desktop. And I can save from my other computer perfectly... It is jsut this computer. Let me try the repair install.


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Repair install finished! Nothing new to report. I continue to get the same error message!


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Geese, still no solution... I thought you guys would have figured this out by now.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello,

I think it's about time for a pragmatic solution. There are forums devoted specifically to MS Office. I don't have any right offhand, but try google. Also, Is Word '02 part of Office XP? If so, you should have access to Microsoft's own help forums by exploring the help files. If not, again, try google.

In the meantime, download OpenOffice from www.Openoffice.org .It is freeware that is able to read and write to MS Office file formats. You will lose some of the functionality, but it should be easy enough to convert. Either OpenOffice or your stuck with MS Wordpad.

Good luck,

Let us know how the problem eventually gets solved.

One more - if you have a licensed copy of Office, you should have access to free tech-support via email from Microsoft. Don't expect it to be available in a hurry. Hopefully some of those stopgap solutions should hel out in the meantime.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

completely agree with what bandit had to say....may be best to get the manufacturer involved at this stage. 

The reason I asked about the network is that the error you mentioned is primarily a network related error, with the computer thinking that it has to continually refresh it's network by declaring itself the master server or some such thing, which wasn't related to the issue at hand. But I wanted to verify that first.

Bandit's post regarding openoffice.org is right as well; if m$ can't help you with word issue, may want to give that a shot. It's free and opens whatever ms word does and then some.

v


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you for your help, but I really would like to get MSWORD back up and running again as soon as possible. I have personally tested the products listed above and found them substandard to MSWORD.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

in that case, I personally think it would be best to contact the manufacturer. I certainly have exhausted my efforts. Were you able to make it fly in safe mode, or failure again?

In the past, I've seen that MS is pretty good about handling trouble calls such as this. You should contact their helpline.

v


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

valis said:


> You should contact their helpline.
> 
> v


The reason I recommended email was that it was free. It did take them a few days to get back to me thought, by which time I had already managed to solve that problem. So phone calls are definitely the faster way to go, but also more expensive.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

excellent point. Every time I had to deal with them it was work related, so it wasn't my nickel. 

v


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

valis said:


> excellent point. Every time I had to deal with them it was work related, so it wasn't my nickel.
> 
> v


Wouldn't have been my nickel either now that I thinka bout it. It was also at work. I was going to say that since I was also the company's purchasing agent ...

But then I realized that was completely irrelevant. I'm just an odd duck - that's all. As soon as I get myself figured out, I'll get crackin on figuring out women. But I think it'll be a while ...


----------



## beahare (Sep 11, 2005)

Where can I find the contact information? I don't want to have to pay 25.00 from Dell again. I purcahsed this and they want to charge me......


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

office.microsoft.com


----------

